# Season Pass problem - "unticked"



## fausto (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a season pass problem which is unlike any other I have found by searching this forum. 

I have a season pass for "Eggheads" with no limit on the number of shows to keep. After months of recording this show OK, TiVo has, last week, stopped recording the shows. 

I looked in the "to do list" and all the upcoming episodes are there, but crucially, they are not "ticked". If I manually "tick" them, then they record, otherwise they just remain listed. I can't see any reason given for not recording. There are no conflicts with other shows at that time of day.

Any ideas?


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Do the upcoming shows break the 28-day rule? e.g. Are they repeats of episodes that have already been recorded at some point within the last 28 days?


----------



## fausto (Jul 23, 2008)

AFAIK Eggheads is never repeated.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I wonder if they accidently changed the TMSID for the show, thereby breaking an existing SP? Just a thought


----------



## fausto (Jul 23, 2008)

I know I'll regret this  but here goes..what is a TMSID  ?


----------



## nitrochicken (Sep 9, 2006)

My parents noticed the same happening on their tivo, another show was effected too but I can't remember the name of it. When I was looking into it yesterday, it seems that the 'original air date' for each episode was totally wrong, claiming that each episode was first aired on 24/11/08 or something like that.
The other show was stating an first air date of 11/12/08, which considering its a daily show seems pretty impossible.

I assumed this is down to faulty guide data from tivo?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

TMSID is the unique magic number assigned by Tribune/Tivo to indicate that programmes all belong to the same series.
Sometimes a glitch causes a long running programme to be assigned a new number, at which point your existing season pass for that programme stops showing any new episodes even though the listings show a programme with the same name at the right time.

It is very frustrating as you often only realise after you've missed an expected episode.


----------



## fausto (Jul 23, 2008)

AMc said:


> ...at which point your existing season pass for that programme stops showing any new episodes even though the listings show a programme with the same name at the right time.


Ah, but in my case, the todo list under that season pass entry does show ALL the new episodes (they are however not "ticked").

i.e all the episodes for the next week are listed but there in no big yellow tick mark in front of them. If I select any, it says "this episode will not be recorded" - no reason given. I then select "record this episode too" - lo and behold, that episode is now ticked and it will record.

New development: the following week which is called "eggheads:celebrity edition" is listed with ticks even though the title is different to what we have in the SP list!!!


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> i.e all the episodes for the next week are listed


That is correct and upcoming episodes will also show episodes on other channels. They will only get a double tick if they match your season pass criteria which they won't if the TMSID is wrong/changed. Only a second season pass being setup will solve your problem.

The TMSID's for Eggheads and Eggheads-celebrity edition are different, just checked


----------



## fausto (Jul 23, 2008)

RichardJH said:


> The TMSID's for Eggheads and Eggheads-celebrity edition are different, just checked


In that case, I surmise that they reused the old (TMS)ID from eggheads on the new celebrity show. That's the only way I can see that we lost the ticks on the original show and got the celebrity edition instead, double ticked on our todolist, without asking for it.

BTW what's the significance/difference of a single versus a double tick on items in the todolist?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

double tick indicates selected to record by a season pass or a wish list. Single tick is when a programme is selected to record from live TV or record by time or channel


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah. Basically a single tick is any type of manually-selected recording.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks Carl even I wondered what I meant


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

fausto said:


> I have a season pass problem which is unlike any other I have found by searching this forum.
> 
> I have a season pass for "Eggheads" with no limit on the number of shows to keep. After months of recording this show OK, TiVo has, last week, stopped recording the shows.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you can try deleting the season pass for Eggheads and then enter a new season pass for the show.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes. That's the TMSID problem as stated earlier in the thread. Best idea is to post to the Errors Thread and call Tivo CS about it. This should get it fixed; or not


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Not sure if you've tried already, but have you checked the recording history?

You can look at the recording history in the To Do List and go right on any of the items it says it hasn't recorded. It should say why it didn't record it.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

DeadKenny said:


> Not sure if you've tried already, but have you checked the recording history?
> 
> You can look at the recording history in the To Do List and go right on any of the items it says it hasn't recorded. It should say why it didn't record it.


That will only apply if the programme was originally set to record and something else took precedence, not if the season pass never picked it up in the first place.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

May be relevant but over past few days out Tivo has failed to record most/all season pass-ed programs on BBC1 ... didn't do Merlin on Saturday, my wife just informed me it did record Doctors for her today and wasn't going to record Sarah Jane adventures for my son as well. Other channels seem ok. Also didn't record Outnumbered on Saturday but not certain if I'd set an SP for that.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

and todays Daily Politics on BBC2 was missed by my season pass


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No problems here with either Merlin or TSJA. Both SPs are FR&R though. No reason to be FRO (on BBC1 anyway.)


----------



## fausto (Jul 23, 2008)

Are these recent posts all season pass (tick) failures with no reason given as per the OP?


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

What I'm seeing is programs listed in the channel listing (i.e. pressing live button and scrolling through channels and then times to get to the program) with the ability to select a program to record from there ... but if you go to season pass options when setting up the recording TiVo will show *NO* upcoming episodes ... not even the one that you pressed record on in the live channel listing. Similarily the "pick programs to record" search will fail to find the program.

Seems to be mainly affecting BBC1 from my current experience - i.e. thats where we've spotted the probelm so far


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Possibly a database problem then?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Possibly a database problem then?


Almost certainly and the only way round it is to set up a new season pass and possibly delete the old SP. I usually leave the old one in place as well as a "Catch All"


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

RichardJH said:


> Almost certainly and the only way round it is to set up a new season pass and possibly delete the old SP. I usually leave the old one in place as well as a "Catch All"


Problem for me is I cannot set up a new season pass as TiVo is not seeing *ANY* upcoming programs against the titles.

Is there a way to get flush all the current program data from my TiVo and then reload via a "daily call" without losing current recorded programs/season passes etc.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I'd setup a title wishlist in the meantime.

That way it catches the shows, and isn't reliant on the TMSID at all.
Of course it might catch too many (and wishlists are cross-channel too) but you can always delete them.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Did a guided setup to refresh all the databases and it seems to be ok again. N.b. something was clearly corrupted somewhere as just before I did the guided setup I started to get "less than 7 days guide data available" warnings despite the system status claiming that daily calls were succeeding every day!


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Hmm, thought I'd posted this reply earlier but its not appeared so here goes again.

After a few days from guided setup its now clear that its not fixed ... now no existing SPs are working and ToDo list has "no upcoming showings" listed against every SP.

If I delete an existing SP then recreate it then I get forthcoming episodes in ToDo list as expected.

Behaviour I've seen seems consistent with the prog Ids in existing SPs and new listings getting out of synch ... I'm sure if that had happened then there would be plenty of messages here about it!

Anyway, anyone with any ideas what happened?

Looks like I need to delete all existing SPs and then recreate them ... not too bad as our SP list had become severely bloated after 6+ years of adding SPs and rarely deleting them! N.b. is there a quick way to delete all SPs ... suspect one of the reset options is what I want but I don't want to delete existing recordings at the same time!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

deshepherd said:


> ...no existing SPs are working and ToDo list has "no upcoming showings" listed against every SP.


That's very odd.



deshepherd said:


> Behaviour I've seen seems consistent with the prog Ids in existing SPs and new listings getting out of synch ...


It's not consistent at all; it's totally different. Others occasionally report that one or maybe two of their SPs have this problem.



deshepherd said:


> Anyway, anyone with any ideas what happened?


DB corruption is the only thing I can think of.



deshepherd said:


> Looks like I need to delete all existing SPs and then recreate them ... not too bad as our SP list had become severely bloated after 6+ years of adding SPs and rarely deleting them! N.b. is there a quick way to delete all SPs ... suspect one of the reset options is what I want but I don't want to delete existing recordings at the same time!


I seem to remember that the easiest way is to re-do GS with a completely different postcode (you can use HG5 if you want. That's where I live ) and then re-do it with your own. (I didn't say it was quick!)

Actually, I think there is an option that won't delete your recordings, but I can't confirm this as I'm not in front of my Tivo right now


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Guided setup doesn't delete SPs or Wishlists etc.

"clear program data and to-do list"
..will delete all guide data, and all your wishlists /season passes. Best run overnight as it takes a few hours, then launches into guided setup afterwards.

It doesn't delete recordings.

Only the last option 
"Clear and delete everything"
deletes recordings.

Remember you can also press "Clear" on the season pass list to delete the currently selected one .. 
That saves lots of time (skips the details screen) if you want to delete a few.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Ok ... hopefully all sorted out now.

Did the "clear program data and to-do list" to get rid of SPs etc. Not sure if I missed clicking something when this completed (left it running overnight) but next day all SPs were gone ... but so was all listing data. Went straight to doing a guided setup for another area then doing it again for or post code and that seems to have got everything back. Starting the process of redoing SPs now!


----------

